# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  led στα 220v

## takisdgr

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει πως θα συνδέσω ένα led στα 220v? 
Έβαλα μια αντίσταση 10κ και δούλεψε, αλλά μετά από 20" κάηκε η αντίσταση και ήταν και 1 watt
   Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Neoklis

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35732

----------


## Xarry

Θελεις πολυ μεγαλυτερη αντισταση γυρω στα 60Κ αλλα εξαρταται απο το μεγιστο ρευμα του led γιατι μην ξεχνας οτι στην αρνητικη εναλλαγη το led θα κραταει αναστροφο ρευμα.

----------


## takisdgr

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει πως θα συνδέσω ένα led στα 220v? 
> Έβαλα μια αντίσταση 10κ και δούλεψε, αλλά μετά από 20" κάηκε η αντίσταση και ήταν και 1 watt
>    Ευχαριστω!



Γειά σου *takisdgr*,
εκτός από την επικινδυνότητα της απευθείας σύνδεσης στο δίκτυο 220-230VAC, λάβε υπόψη ότι ανάλογα με τον τύπο του LED θα το 'ανάψεις' με ρεύμα 2-15 mA, άρα  συνολική κατανάλωση θα είναι *0.5-3.5W*

Στο δικό σου παράδειγμα έχεις 230^2/10000=*5.29W*
Οπως προαναφέρθηκε (*Xarry*) θέλει προστασία από την ανάστροφη τάση (με δίοδο ή 2ο LED τοποθετημένο ανάστροφα). Ελεγξε ακόμη την μέγιστη τάση λειτουργίας τις αντίστασης. Βάλε 2 αντιστάσεις σε σειρά μοιράζοντας την υπολογισμένη τιμή.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

FILMAN (08-03-17)

----------


## klik

Οι συσκευές με τις πλακέτες για κουνούπια που είχαν κόκκινο led, βάζαν 100ΚΩ/2Watt σε σειρά με το led (και μια δίοδο σε σειρά και μια παράλληλα αντίστροφα). Η αντίσταση ζεματούσε. 

Οι δίοδοι ήταν φαση->100ΚΩ->διοδος ορθά->LED ορθα παράλληλα με δίοδο αναστροφα->ουδέτερος ωστε και να μην άγει η αντίσταση ανάστροφα (μείωση κατανάλωσης/θερμοτητας) και να μην πάρει το led ανάστροφη ταση.

Υπάρχει και η λύση του ανάστροφου LED παράλληλα.

Αντί για αντίσταση υπάρχει και η λύση με πυκνωτή [1/(2cω)]

----------

FILMAN (08-03-17)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δες και αυτό: http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showthre...%2C230V&page=2

----------


## akis001

Καλημερα παιδια.Ανοιξα σημερα ενα παλιο αναδευτηρα φραπε και εχει ενα Led μεσα το οποιο δεν εχει κανενα κυκλωμα περιεργο μονο μια διοδο εχει στον διακοπτη,μαλλον για να κοβει την αντιστροφη ταση.γινετε να συνδεσουμε απευθειας το led στα 220v? η ειναι ιδικο Ledaki που δουλευει με 220v?
δοκιμασα να το αναψω με μπαταρια 9 V  και δεν αναβει.

----------


## f_chronis

Σίγουρα είναι led και όχι λαμπάκι νεον; Μήπως η φραπεδιέρα έχει μετασχηματιστή και δουλέυει με χαμηλή τάση; led σκέτο 220 δεν υπάρχει. Μήπως έχει κάπου πυνωτή σε σειρά; Ουτε για αστειο να το συνδέσεις κατ ευθείαν στα 220NEON RESIST.jpg

----------

FILMAN (12-10-15)

----------


## pstratos

Ενα led θέλει περί το 1V για να ανάψει. Η αντίσταση θα φάει τα υπόλοιπα 229V και τα δύο διαρρέονται από ρεύμα ~10 mA  οχι και πολύ σοφό ενεργειακά έτσι???   :Tongue2:

----------


## dog80

> Ενα led θέλει περί το 1V για να ανάψει. Η αντίσταση θα φάει τα υπόλοιπα 229V και τα δύο διαρρέονται από ρεύμα ~10 mA  οχι και πολύ σοφό ενεργειακά έτσι???




+1

Γι αυτό η λύση του πυκνωτή που λέει ο φίλος klik είναι πιό αποδοτική, γιατι οι μόνες απώλειες είναι απο το esr του πυκνωτή.

Φυσικά αυτό είναι για μικρά led, αλλιώς ο πυκνωτής δέν θα αντέξει το ρεύμα. Υπάρχει βέβαια η δυνατότητα πυκνωτή με high ripple current rating αλλά το κόστος θα είναι ισάξιο ή μεγαλύτερο απο το να πάρουμε έναν led driver.

----------


## akis001

> Σίγουρα είναι led και όχι λαμπάκι νεον; Μήπως η φραπεδιέρα έχει μετασχηματιστή και δουλέυει με χαμηλή τάση; led σκέτο 220 δεν υπάρχει. Μήπως έχει κάπου πυνωτή σε σειρά; Ουτε για αστειο να το συνδέσεις κατ ευθείαν στα 220Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59957




Ειναι led σιγουρα (θα ανεβασω φωτο αυριο να δειτε) ,πυκνωτης δεν υπαρχει πουθενα , το μονο που υπαρχει ειναι μια διοδος. Επισης δεν υπαρχει μετασχηματιστης.Κατευθειαν απο την πριζα παει σετον διακοπτη με διοδο και απο εκει τροφοδοτητηε το μοτερ και το led.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ειναι led σιγουρα (θα ανεβασω φωτο αυριο να δειτε) ,πυκνωτης δεν υπαρχει πουθενα , το μονο που υπαρχει ειναι μια διοδος. Επισης δεν υπαρχει μετασχηματιστης.Κατευθειαν απο την πριζα παει σετον διακοπτη με διοδο και απο εκει τροφοδοτητηε το μοτερ και το led.



Και που είναι το περίεργο; Αν το μοτέρ "τραβάει" έως 10-15mA, σε σειρά με μιά δίοδο πάλι θα λειτουργήσει. Αν η δίοδος μπορεί να "φέξει" με τα 10-15mA τι θα ενοχλήσει το μοτέρ; Τα -2V στην τροφοδοσία του; Η άλλη δίοδος θα προστατέψει το LED.

----------

FILMAN (12-10-15)

----------


## f_chronis

δηλ μιλάμε για μοτερ 3,5W (230*0,015). Καλή η σκέψη σου αλλά λίγα δεν είναι; Άσε που στην εκκίνηση μπορεί να τραβάει μέχρι 10 φορές το ρευμα αυτό που σημαίνει σίγουρο κάψιμο του led. Και αν καει το led το μοτερ σταματάει. Ακόμα και για κινέζους μου φαίνεται λίγο ακυρη σχεδίαση. Το φθηνότερο μιξεράκι που βρήκα (5€) είναι 15W και σκέψου ότι στην ισχύ δεν έβαλα το συνφ που είναι 0,6-0,8 (δηλ 2-3W πραγματική ισχύς)

----------


## f_chronis

> Ειναι led σιγουρα (θα ανεβασω φωτο αυριο να δειτε) ,πυκνωτης δεν υπαρχει πουθενα , το μονο που υπαρχει ειναι μια διοδος. Επισης δεν υπαρχει μετασχηματιστης.Κατευθειαν απο την πριζα παει σετον διακοπτη με διοδο και απο εκει τροφοδοτητηε το μοτερ και το led.




μ εβαλες σε σκέψεις. Ανέβασε καμιά φωτο από το μιξεράκι και τις συνδέσεις

----------


## akis001

Να και οι φωτο
PA111408.jpgPA111407.jpgPA111406.jpg

----------


## nestoras

> Να και οι φωτο



Τράβηξες τα "μακαρόνια" να δεις αν έχει από μέσα καμιά αντίσταση;

----------

FILMAN (12-10-15), 

GeorgeVita (11-10-15)

----------


## akis001

> Τράβηξες τα "μακαρόνια" να δεις αν έχει από μέσα καμιά αντίσταση;




Ναι φιλε μ τα τραβηξα μολις μου το ειπες και εχει και στους 2 ακροδεκτες απο μια αντισταστη 22 Kohm.

----------

GeorgeVita (11-10-15)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Καλημερα παιδια.Ανοιξα σημερα ενα παλιο αναδευτηρα φραπε και εχει ενα Led μεσα το οποιο δεν εχει κανενα κυκλωμα περιεργο μονο μια διοδο εχει στον διακοπτη,μαλλον για να κοβει την αντιστροφη ταση.γινετε να συνδεσουμε απευθειας το led στα 220v? η ειναι ιδικο Ledaki που δουλευει με 220v?
> δοκιμασα να το αναψω με μπαταρια 9 V  και δεν αναβει.

----------


## f_chronis

Λύθηκε λοιπόν το μυστήριο.... κοίτα να δεις που κρύφτηκε η αντίσταση!

----------


## vvasilis

> Θελεις πολυ μεγαλυτερη αντισταση γυρω στα 60Κ αλλα εξαρταται απο το μεγιστο ρευμα του led γιατι μην ξεχνας οτι στην αρνητικη εναλλαγη το led θα κραταει αναστροφο ρευμα.



Στην αρνητική εναλλαγή το LED είναι ορθά πολωμένο οπότε πτώση τάσης=Vled περίπου 1,8Volt. Στην θετική εναλλαγή άγει η δίοδος D1 λόγω ορθής της πόλωσης και η τάση στα άκρα της Vdiode=0,7Volt. Βάλε και την χωρητική αντίσταση του πυκνωτή C1=1/2πfc , στο παράδειγμά μας περίπου 157 ΚΩ , οπότε το κύκλωμα μου φαίνεται μια χαρά !! :Cool:

----------


## vvasilis

> Οι συσκευές με τις πλακέτες για κουνούπια που είχαν κόκκινο led, βάζαν 100ΚΩ/2Watt σε σειρά με το led (και μια δίοδο σε σειρά και μια παράλληλα αντίστροφα). Η αντίσταση ζεματούσε. 
> 
> Οι δίοδοι ήταν φαση->100ΚΩ->διοδος ορθά->LED ορθα παράλληλα με δίοδο αναστροφα->ουδέτερος ωστε και να μην άγει η αντίσταση ανάστροφα (μείωση κατανάλωσης/θερμοτητας) και να μην πάρει το led ανάστροφη ταση.
> 
> Υπάρχει και η λύση του ανάστροφου LED παράλληλα.
> 
> Αντί για αντίσταση υπάρχει και η λύση με πυκνωτή [1/(2cω)]



Ο πυκνωτής σε ένα κύκλωμα σειράς (R - C) με σύνθετη αντίσταση Z=(1/2πfC) υπολογίζεται από την σχέση:
pyknotisApoRCcir_250.gif

----------

